# Sunday Morning Humor !



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

The English are feeling the pinch in relation to recent events in Syria and have therefore raised their security level from "Miffed" to "Peeved." Soon, though, security levels may be raised yet again to "Irritated" or even "A Bit Cross." The English have not been "A Bit Cross" since the blitz in 1940 when tea supplies nearly ran out. Terrorists have been re-categorized from "Tiresome" to "A Bloody Nuisance." The last time the British issued a "Bloody Nuisance" warning level was in 1588, when threatened by the Spanish Armada.who lost the war.

The Scots have raised their threat level from "Pissed Off" to "Let's get the Bastards." They don't have any other levels. This is the reason they have been used on the front line of the British army for the last 300 years.

The French government announced yesterday that it has raised its terror alert level from "Run" to "Hide." The only two higher levels in France are "Collaborate" and "Surrender." The rise was precipitated by a recent fire that destroyed France 's white flag factory, effectively paralyzing the country's military capability.

Italy has increased the alert level from "Shout Loudly and Excitedly" to "Elaborate Military Posturing." Two more levels remain: "Ineffective Combat Operations" and "Change Sides."

The Germans have increased their alert state from "Disdainful Arrogance" to "Dress in Uniform and Sing Marching Songs." They also have two higher levels: "Invade a Neighbor" and "Lose."

Belgians, on the other hand, are all on holiday as usual; the only threat they are worried about is NATO pulling out of Brussels .

The Spanish are all excited to see their new submarines ready to deploy. These beautifully designed subs have glass bottoms so the new Spanish navy can get a really good look at the old Spanish navy.

Australia, meanwhile, has raised its security level from "No worries" to "She'll be alright, Mate." Two more escalation levels remain: "Crikey! I think we'll need to cancel the barbie this weekend!" and "The barbie is cancelled." So far no situation has ever warranted use of the last and final escalation level.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Funny ! But I think it has truth. LOL


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I agree.totally !


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

LOL! I am pretty sure Matt will find humor in this. We left out the Americans though! or is it too soon?


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Good one YD.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Love it !! There's truth in quite a few. Especially like the Spanish Navy subs...lol

Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Let's not forget the Cuban Navy..No ship (they're all just boats really) in it's history has ever sailed more than 90 miles.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Yes Don..... It is hard to sail with an inner tube.......


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

itzDirty said:


> LOL! I am pretty sure Matt will find humor in this. We left out the Americans though! or is it too soon?


 The Americans WERE included--and one responded, with a rendition of sorts in words of what happened in some forum called PT--so it goes without say what their actual part was, as it should have been obvious!


----------

